# banded calls banzai



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

what do you think of the call? By the sounds that Chad is making on this video it is a versatile call.


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

you mean this guy?? trying to keep it real i guess? ya, i would say just about every mallard flying over sounds like that! Wow!?!?!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

um...... yeah i aint never heard a duck sound like that.... but, the one that i did get to try out at cabelas did sound like a pretty good call and was, in my opinion, easier to blow than some of the other more popular calls on the market.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

hotspot said:


> you mean this guy?? trying to keep it real i guess? ya, i would say just about every mallard flying over sounds like that! Wow!?!?!


Image is everything in duck hunting. If you don't have an image, you are a nobody.


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

Joel Draxler said:


> Image is everything in duck hunting. If you don't have an image, you are a nobody.


Glad I don't have your image! Proud to be a nobody!! :mrgreen:


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

hes not nearly as cool as he thinks he is! i mean, look at his lanyard! im not blinded by the glare of bands when i look at him..... only the best have their lanyards full!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

shaun larsen said:


> hes not nearly as cool as he thinks he is! i mean, look at his lanyard! im not blinded by the glare of bands when i look at him..... only the best have their lanyards full!


that was clint calder's attitude...


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> hes not nearly as cool as he thinks he is! i mean, look at his lanyard! im not blinded by the glare of bands when i look at him..... only the best have their lanyards full!


Bands are so last season. This next year it will all be about no bands. The guys with a lanyard full of bands have taken such a beating by the internet police, it is now a major fashion no no.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Joel is right. I think the next fad, instead of wearing bands yourself, will be putting your bands on your dog's collar. If your dog doesn't have a collar full of bands, he hasn't done #$&%.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I love how the cool police on the interwebs have completely redefined what is cool and acceptable in duck hunting and what is not. 

Who cares if someone puts a band on their call lanyard? I like how the cool police have successfully turned having bands on your lanyard into a faux pas. If a guy has shot a lot of bands, and wants to have them on his lanyard, who cares? I've never shot a band in my life. I don't think bands are even all that cool to be honest. But I bet if I shot one, it would go on my lanyard. Why? Probably just to pizz off the waterfowl interwebs cool police. 

It's the same with black hoodies. It has now become unacceptable to the interwebs cool police if you wear a black hoodie. Just out of curiosity, I went in my closet to check. I own 5 different hoodies that are black. One says "Staker Parson" (I have a red one of those as well....does one being black disqualify me from being cool and accepted if I wear it versus the red one???) Only two are waterfowl related. Are those the only ones that it isn't okay to wear anymore? Or is black totally out now? Is it okay to wear a hoodie that is black if I say....go to the grocery store in it tonight after work? Or have the waterfowling interwebs cool police made it completely unacceptable in all of society to wear a black hoodie? I wonder if the next step is eliminating black all together? If I wear my black suit tomorrow to work, am I now just trying to look cool and committing a sin in the eyes of the waterfowl interwebs cool police? Or am I okay so long as I'm not in the marsh when wearing the color? I'm just so confused! 

People are WAAAAAAY too caught up in what others do. If I shoot a band, and I put it on my lanyard, and wear a black hoodie while I do it....what the hell does that matter to anyone on here? It's just duck huntings dooods. Get over it.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Its no big deal when people throw bands on their laynards or no big deal when someone wheres a black hoody. its more of the "black hoody mentality" that people talk about. the duck hunting dbags with the entitlement attitude that can happen with becoming a prostaffer, not all prostaffers behave like that, but enough of them to be seen that way. at the end of the day it isn't a huge deal. it just rubs people the wrong way when the general public see's these clowns on tv and promoting duck hunting values that most of us don't share. it can create a pretty bad perception of waterfowlers as a whole.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Status. It's all about status. If you don't have it your just another somebody else in the field. Being a prostaffer is a great way to get recognized and get your name out there as a great hunter and receive status points and recognition in the waterfowl world. Rubbing shoulders with other prostaffers and other folks who have status and recognition bumps you up the ladder in recognition and respect. Once you have a name and recognition, you can market stuff and make some good money.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

But what if I'm okay with being just another guy in the field and I'm not duck hunting for money? Then is it okay to wear a black hoodie? Or do I have to wear a green or blue one....just to be safe?


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Black hoodies, bands, stickers on your barrel, stickers on your trailer, horsepower, and the like scream R-E-S-P-E-C-T. Stay in the game dude. It's all about respect and status.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

1BandMan said:


> Black hoodies, check bands, not a full lanyard, but close enough. check stickers on your barrel, check stickers on your trailer, does a boat count? horsepower, double check and the like scream R-E-S-P-E-C-T. Stay in the game dude. It's all about respect and status.


i'd say im well on my way!!  :roll:


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > Black hoodies, check bands, not a full lanyard, but close enough. check stickers on your barrel, check stickers on your trailer, does a boat count? horsepower, double check and the like scream R-E-S-P-E-C-T. Stay in the game dude. It's all about respect and status.
> ...


Excellent Shaun!!!!!!!! Ever considered putting in a few applications or are you already there?


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Don't have one band, and proud of it. I don't want to get caught up in this crap. I just like hunting my way, going out with my father shooting 3 ducks apiece, and having some fun, making memories. No, it's true that I don't have a 300 dollar call, not true that I hunt over a hundred decoys. I'm me, a cheap DIY fun family waterfowler. Deal with it.


----------

